
Show HN: Delighters.js – Add CSS animations to delight users as they scroll - mrtnkl
https://q42.github.io/delighters/
======
hadeon
This is great - will definitely be using it. Thank you!

------
nwrk
Kudos for making it. On UX side, this is exactlly what is bouncing me off the
page...

Please, don't use this :-)

~~~
imauld
100% agree. Elements were barely rendering in as I scrolled down or I had to
sit and wait for them to load in.

These kinds of things are fun to hack together but they really are annoying to
have around as a user.

